# Engine Rebuild Kit



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok guys, I posted a new thread a few days ago about the engine on my 93 knocking pretty seriously...My pop and I have now figured out that it's the number 4 cylinder...when we take the plug wire off, it stops for the most part...Now my new question is...

Autozone has an engine rebuild kit for like $600. It includes all gaskets, pistons, rings, wrist pins, rods, full bearing set, and some other stuff that I can't remeber off the top of my head, I do remember that the camshafts, and something w/ the timing didn't come with it...would it be worth it if this is going to be the engine that I rebuild for power, or should I just buy the metal gasket set, lower compression pistons (for turbo upgrade), and bigger cams?

Any suggestions would be appreciated...it's the KA24DE incase you didn't comprehend the "93" part above...I don't need it running anytime soon so...thanks again everyone.


----------



## s10cky (Jan 30, 2005)

if you want power. just get the full bearing set, metal head gasket and forged pistons. then run boost. youl have alot of money in a n/a motor for the ka.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Ok guys, I posted a new thread a few days ago about the engine on my 93 knocking pretty seriously...My pop and I have now figured out that it's the number 4 cylinder...when we take the plug wire off, it stops for the most part...Now my new question is...
> 
> Autozone has an engine rebuild kit for like $600.


I just need to restate the fact that I got a CA18DET for $600. I looove the CA! Have you ever considered a swap? It's actually a lot of fun.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

from where did you get the CA for that price? http://www.importperformanceparts.net/ this place has OE rebuild kits for $300.


----------

